# Alpine Imprint 2.1



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

Where to get this? As my 1.1 is unresponsive to my KTX-h100


----------



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone please?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you contacted Alpine? I wager that they might know where to get it.


----------



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

Alpine does not have email support in their website. I am from the Philippines thats why i am unable to contact their 1800 number


----------



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone with a KTX-H100 help me out here?? PLeeeeeease


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

ALPINE ELECTRONICS OF ASIA PACIFIC CO., LTD.
555 Rasa Tower 1, Unit 2601-2602, 26th Floor, Phaholyothin Rd.
Chatuchak, Bangkok, Thailand 10900
Phone: 662 (937) 0505
Fax: 662 (937) 0569

PHILIPPINES Distributor
Perfect Circle Industrial Supply Corp.
184 B.E.Rodriguez Jr. Avenue, Bagumbayan,1102 Quezon City Philippines.
Tel: (63-2)636-1619
Fax: (63-2)632-9727

Don't know if you've tried them, but they are definitely a little closer and neither has a 1-800 number.


----------



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

i tried calling them already they only have the KTX-100EQ in stock here. no h100's. So if anyone has a KTX-H100 and if you're not doing anything and happen to read this post maybe you could zip or iso your cd and send it via megaupload or rapidshare...please thanks


----------



## texmur (Jul 22, 2008)

please can anybody upload *alpine imprint sound manager version 2.1 *to rapidshare
Thank´s
Tomas


----------



## awsmori (Jul 28, 2008)

yes please someone upload this 2.1 software....

@texmur - the CD that was supposed to be in my KTX-h100 is arriving here in the PHilippines on Jan 4, but still there is an outside chance i might not get it at the said date, rather later.


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

Update for guys looking for IMPRINT Sound Manager 2.1

I called Alpine USA and they said version 2.1 is free and that they would mail it to customers IN THE US ONLY, said it's too large for them to have as a downloadable file :mean: Would have wished if they could have a ZIP file of it on their site.

I checked with many dealers here in Canada, no one has the new software. I am not sure what the advantages are in 2.1, I will use 1.1 for now as I am in no rush, the BMW coupe I have the CDA 9887 is my summer car, it can wait for V 2.1

Cheers Guys.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Alpine Imprint 2.1 Download Link*

uploading now to megaupload. wait about 33 mins.

Alpine Imprint Sound Manager Ver.2.10

Rapid Share Link for same...only good for 10 downloads though...bah


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

PM me if you have problems. ISO created with ImgBurn.


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

distronic said:


> PM me if you have problems. ISO created with ImgBurn.


Thanks distronic, looks like its working fine so far, your help and efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## texmur (Jul 22, 2008)

oooh thnk´s


----------



## texmur (Jul 22, 2008)

oooh thank´s


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

The Alpine Imprint V 2.1 worked really well last night.

I had to run mine three times, first was a test run, then running position 3 someone knocked on my garage door and then in position 5 the damn fire truck raced through my street will all sirens fired up top blast 

All three times it ran well on my 2008 HP Notebook powered by Vista, *distronic* is an awesome guy for uploading file and linking here for us.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

lol thanks turboready. you are too kind.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Turboready said:


> The Alpine Imprint V 2.1 worked really well last night.
> 
> I had to run mine three times, first was a test run, then running position 3 someone knocked on my garage door and then in position 5 the damn fire truck raced through my street will all sirens fired up top blast
> 
> All three times it ran well on my 2008 HP Notebook powered by Vista, *distronic* is an awesome guy for uploading file and linking here for us.



Wow, you ran it on Vista with no problems? Thats excellent news. My old Dell 600m is hating the program.

Ed


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

ARE THERE ANY DIFFERENCES?


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

distronic said:


> lol thanks turboready. you are too kind.


No man, you are the kind guy to do this for us, thanks so much. It worked well with no hiccups.


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

emrliquidlife said:


> Wow, you ran it on Vista with no problems? Thats excellent news. My old Dell 600m is hating the program.
> 
> Ed


Yes it did work with no issues using Vista, connected right away and ran it about 10 times already.


----------



## Turboready (Jan 5, 2009)

abusiveDAD said:


> ARE THERE ANY DIFFERENCES?


Wont know, never used the older version, just thought the newer version might be better, ran fine.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have the model number of the h100 mic?


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I believe the mic, just like with the h701 is a standard 1/8" mono jack microphone, its been a while since ive installed one tho.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Oh, I figured it was like the audessy mics that come with other audyssey equipment.


----------



## HNaga (Oct 12, 2008)

Any difference between 1.1 and 2.1 in tuning result?


----------



## texmur (Jul 22, 2008)

I think no. but not freezing


----------



## HNaga (Oct 12, 2008)

There is some enhancements in 2.1. 
e.g I don't have subs , 1.1 was trying to detect subs in all rounds , 2.1 tried the first time only then disabled subs.


----------



## neon83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Alpine Imprint 2.1 download !*

Thank you, thank you, thank you !!!!!! I know lots of people who will love this cd  I've been looking all over for v. 2,1 !


----------



## Dewdman (Jun 4, 2009)

MIAaron said:


> Oh, I figured it was like the audessy mics that come with other audyssey equipment.


So does anyone know if an audessy mic off a home system will work?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

PacParts has the mic for pretty cheap, part# H650-0002-MC101 (I'm assuming the PXE-H650 uses the same mic).


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you distronic that was a big help, please let me know if there is anything I can do to return the favor.


----------



## dAVIDMClAURIN (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this software truly worth using? When i first got my Imprint set up i tried it and didn't care for the sound at all. Went to an all manual configuration but the sound is still pretty empty coming out of Focal Components.

I think that maybe Alpine and Focal don't like eachother. I'm powering my highs off an older PPI pcx480 amp using the W505 and PXA-H100. It truly sounded much better with the older pioneer HU i had. Something is wrong with this.

Even when i tune my lower mids down manually i still get very bottom heavy male vocals etc. 

Anyone else have a similar issue?


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

@zaksgr - np. glad to know the link is still working.

@dAVIDMClAURIN - i no longer have the 1990 Acura Integra where I had the CDA-9887 + KTX-100EQ combo, but I gave it to my brother and I noticed that the sound was quite different. It sounds hollow with Imprint, but he ran through the program a couple of times. Since then, I've gained some knowledge about crossover points, so we took a listen and did some adjustments to the XOVER points and set those BEFORE running IMPRINT. I did this after reading that the XOVER points _are respected, even after running IMPRINT.

When I ran the Imprint through my system, I did it a few times, and I followed a suggestion from 86mr2 (another user on this thread) who posted a nice thread on the different places you can place the mic. I got it sounding great to me after running it maybe 3 times, each with a different position. I used the driver seat as the tuning location, instead of "front" or "all".

Just for reference, the system in my old car consisted of CDT Audio braxials in the doors (tweeter mounted to the woofer on a metal arm) and a 4-channel amp bridged to those, with a mono-channel amp to a 10" Ample Audio sub. 

If you need some additional help, open up a new thread and I'd be glad to assist you with whatever I can. 

BTW, here is a link to the thread I mentioned: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/50129-imprint-tuning-hints-tips.html_


----------



## lukas123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, 
please, I have Alpine 9887 R and KTX h100 imprint sound, but only old version 1 imprint sound manager. Could you upload this manager 2,1 again please ? Old link isnt ative already

Thank you Lukas


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Let me see if I still have the ISO file somewhere. Its been years. In any case, if I didn't already mention, you should be able to call Alpine and have them send you a CD. Oh I see now that you're in Czech Republic. Let me try and find the ISO!


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

OK I just called them since I have no idea where the ISO is. I should be getting a link for their FTP site soon. I'll find a place to upload it when I get it and will reply shortly.


----------



## lukas123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Just an update. I received their FTP info but am having trouble connecting to their server. I know you're waiting eagerly for this so if I can't get on and they don't reply by end of day on how to fix it, I will just ask them to send me a CD which should arrive about a day later.


----------



## lukas123 (Jan 15, 2015)

It is ok .... thank you very much


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Here it is:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!mRh0CAQL!i-07KZHPRJ-QudJVxYk2pQ


----------



## lukas123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you ....


----------



## Eigle (May 8, 2015)

distronic said:


> Here it is:


Hi, Thanks for your upload unfortunately mega dont want to download it it always block at 68% :/ 

Pls can reupload it on anthoer filer ?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Need some advice. I have the 2.1 disc that came with the KTX. I was successful last year with a 2 way setup of Imprint using the 6 positions around the circumference of your head. I switched to a 3 way because I felt my drivers were too far apart and would get better results. I have read about every thread out there. The first run goes without errors but no sound from mids. If I stop it, close the software and restart I get Error-2 over and over again. I am about ready to give up and tune myself. But I was pretty happy with the sound and imaging before. Any advice? I am running the software on a Dell Inspiron 6000 running XP Professional. Service Pack 3 is installed.


----------



## OlieL (Jan 13, 2016)

Just wanted to thank distronic for the upload - good work fella!


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Eigle said:


> Hi, Thanks for your upload unfortunately mega dont want to download it it always block at 68% :/
> 
> Pls can reupload it on anthoer filer ?


Eigle, did you ever get a hold of the file? I never saw your post (subscription didn't alert me). Let me know.


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the original ALPINE IMPRINT 2.1 install C.D.

If anyone requires this please post here and Im sure we can make it happen


----------



## tankac (Mar 11, 2018)

Can someone reupload Alpine imprint manager?


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you still need it? I haven't been on this site in quite some time and it has been 5 months since. Let me know.


----------



## tankac (Mar 11, 2018)

distronic said:


> Did you still need it? I haven't been on this site in quite some time and it has been 5 months since. Let me know.


Yes, I still need it.


----------



## meeesterRABBIT (Aug 23, 2018)

distronic said:


> Did you still need it? I haven't been on this site in quite some time and it has been 5 months since. Let me know.


I need it... I would be super appreciative if someone were to upload it. Been scouring the internet and so far no luck. All old uploads are expired.


----------



## SkidVicous (Sep 3, 2010)

distronic said:


> Did you still need it? I haven't been on this site in quite some time and it has been 5 months since. Let me know.


I know this is an old thread but I'm having a hell of a time finding this software... 🤞😅🤞

Does anyone know where I can still get it?


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

108.66 MB folder on MEGA


82 files and 6 subfolders




mega.nz


----------

